# OPI Burlesque for Winter/Holiday 2010



## Ode to Joy (May 24, 2010)

I love the name of this collection and the glitter polishes look like MAAHs beautiful sisters!

OPI Burlesque Collection for Winter/Holiday 2010  Belle Bath & Beyond


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Oh, more nail polishes!

This one looks interesting, but I guess I am more excited for the new Swiss collection in fall.


----------



## mizvolta (May 24, 2010)

Hmm, I think I'll pass this one.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 24, 2010)

i actually think i will like a lot of those colors


----------



## purrtykitty (May 24, 2010)

This is way better than the Swiss collection!  Glitter!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 24, 2010)

I don't see anything that's calling my name so I guess I'll pass!


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 24, 2010)

I love the look of this collection. Sparkle-icious looks amazing!


----------



## meika79 (May 24, 2010)

NOOOOO!!! Not glitters.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to figure out where i will be able to get these.


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2010)

ooohh the glittery ones look quite nice. but wouold have to see swatches to see what they are really like of course


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 26, 2010)

Some of these look pretty, and as much as I like the look of glittery nails, it is such a PITA to remove... I am saving my nailpolish budget for the Swiss collection, and the fall China Glaze, but a glitter or 2 may sneek in if money allows


----------



## dxgirly (May 26, 2010)

I LOVE glittery and shimmery nail polishes, so I am all over this collection!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This is way better than the Swiss collection!  Glitter!!_

 
Agreed!

Loving almost all of those sparklies


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (May 26, 2010)

Yay I can't wait to see swatches of these. I am such a sucker for glitters. I was so meh about the swiss collection I'm glad to see something more my speed.


----------



## ruthless (May 27, 2010)

OPI Burlesque Collection for Holiday 2010

What a bunch of douches!!


What is WITH this brand? Do they have a new management team in there?


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This is way better than the Swiss collection! Glitter!!_

 
I think the other way round


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This is way better than the Swiss collection! Glitter!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_OPI Burlesque Collection for Holiday 2010

What a bunch of douches!!


What is WITH this brand? Do they have a new management team in there?_

 
They want to become super-exclusive. Better no one should be able to buy them


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_OPI Burlesque Collection for Holiday 2010

What a bunch of douches!!


What is WITH this brand? Do they have a new management team in there?_

 
Yeah, brilliant idea since Temptalia and other sites like that are where a lot of people originally see new product lines/find stuff they want to buy via swatches.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 27, 2010)

Seriously lame.  Shame on OPI, ,yet again.


----------



## panther27 (May 28, 2010)

Yeah,way to bring in more profits OPI


----------



## Curly1908 (May 28, 2010)

Way to turn down free advertisement, OPI!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 28, 2010)

Dear OPI management, you suck.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 28, 2010)

yea, really OPI dissapointed me on that.. they just turned down free advertisement! to be honest those blogs are what excites me to even bother, as the colors in the bottle never look too exciting.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

seriously opi can now screw themselves. they won't even let blogs show images?? that is why we buy their product! i never see it in stores so the only way i know what to order is through pictures on blog sites. i'm done with this brand now. no matter how pretty the colours will be i will be leaving them.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2010)

i think opi is going to see a relatively sharp decline in their profits from new collections because of the stuff their legal team's been pulling. money says they back off after a few months.


----------



## franken_stein (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_seriously opi can now screw themselves. they won't even let blogs show images?? that is why we buy their product! i never see it in stores so the only way i know what to order is through pictures on blog sites. i'm done with this brand now. no matter how pretty the colours will be i will be leaving them._

 
Exactly, exactly. I'm no expert, and I love to hear the opinions of other bloggers... *sigh* That's EXACTLY how I hear about new shades and collections and whatever else people are currently into! At least when I familiarize myself with what's currently circulating the blogs I have it in the back of my mind when I'm shopping and look out for it specifically, and see if I want it. But, I'm sure you guys all understand where I'm coming from already.

This is pretty sad


----------



## ruthless (May 31, 2010)

Exactly. I depend on online blogger swatches to be able to order off the internet!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 31, 2010)

wow, OPI has been making really weird marketing (or lack of) decisions this year. I do love the sound of the colours, but though I've been an OPI girl for years the brand is now totally turning me off


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 1, 2010)

I was planning to get the summer colors mini set, but now I don't feel like buying anything from OPI. Essie, here I come.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll probably pass on the glitters, but will look forward to everyone's NOTDs!


----------



## franken_stein (Jun 3, 2010)

Somewhat new development. Have any of you guys seen this tweet from OPI's official Twitter? I have no idea why pictures of _their_ product wouldn't be theirs to release or whatnot, but, that's just me personally not getting all of the details. It sounds like this might be a one-time occurrence, and maybe after this since they've had this experience they might warn bloggers ahead of time about what pictures are okay or not okay to circulate. Of course, I'm just speculating. It's not exactly an apology for such a harsh "cease and desist" notice (from what I... have heard. I haven't seen personally). But I wouldn't write them off just yet!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

^ or they have realised just how bad the re-action was after they made people take the pics down by threatening them so they made up the factthe pictures 'weren't theirs'. i really wouldn't be surprised by this because of the bad desisions they have been making recently.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 3, 2010)

"weren't ours to release" probably means that the person who does the tweeting for OPI didn't have permission from higher up the food chain.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 5, 2010)

I take this to mean that the promotional material was emailed out to bloggers too early. Whatevs OPI your marketing still stinks.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I take this to mean that the promotional material was emailed out to bloggers too early. *Whatevs OPI your marketing still stinks.*_

 
it certaintly does recently anyways!!


----------



## IanNoel (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm actually really looking forward to all the upcoming collections. I've been craving some nice glitter polish's so this winter will be a definate treat for me!

Although, I must agree with most of you that they're making a very serious mistake with all of the drama, I rely on swatches to make my decisions on polish's. But, I love OPI.


----------



## Chester (Jun 8, 2010)

Dear OPI, how are we *international gals* supposed to see your products IF NOT IN A BLOG? Shame on you. I won't buy a product blindly.


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmm....I've heard of the drama for a while, but this is the first time I've seen that tweet. It makes sense, but usually it's a company's way of covering their butt! I hate to say it, but I love OPI [polishes]. They are trying to become super exclusive, but if their polish isn't available in as many places....sales will surely decline!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 17, 2010)

i like glitters so i can't wait to see these


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

lawyering issues aside, the name of the collection made me very interested...but they are just TOO glittery for my personal tastes....

I like their russian navy, which has a SLIGHT pink glitter in the sun only, on dark blue.  Much more discreet.


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

Doesn't look too winter-y too me...more like summer I think...but I'll pass!


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2010)

Swatches!

krex  OPI Burlesque collection:

krex  OPI Burlesque swatches part 1:

krex  OPI Burlesque swatches part 2:


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't wait for the glitters! I love OPI glitters especially and there are some beautiful ones there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not so keen on the other polishes, reds aren't really my thing. I'm a pink and sparkly girl.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 18, 2010)

Show it and Glow it and Sparkle-icious gorgeous. I think i will get those and do one layer of each on my nails. I think that will look super cool!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 19, 2010)

The first set of swatches are more interesting to me. However, I am wondering if they "copied" Nubar? Two of those colors look very similar!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2010)

the glitters look amazing!!!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for posting swatches. i liked the promo pics better so i guess it will only be show it and glow it for me then.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Dear OPI, how are we *international gals* supposed to see your products IF NOT IN A BLOG? Shame on you. I won't buy a product blindly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## pinkita (Sep 20, 2010)

i love a lot of polish!!! the glitters are very nice!


----------



## pinkita (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Dear OPI, how are we *international gals* supposed to see your products IF NOT IN A BLOG? Shame on you. I won't buy a product blindly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think the same. I am Spanish and it is very difficult to choose without seeing.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 28, 2010)

OPERATION COVERT SNAPSHOT + HAUL: OPI BURLESQUE COLLECTION (Incldg SWATCHES!) - UPDATED WITH 1 & 2 COAT NAIL SWATCHES!

alizarine claws: OPI Burlesque Collection - skittle swatches

alizarine claws: Tease-y Does It! and Sparkle-iscious

alizarine claws: Tease-y Does It! vs Raspberry Truffle

alizarine claws: Let Me Entertain You!

alizarine claws: Another Burlesque glitter gradient

alizarine claws: Take the Stage and Spellbound

alizarine claws: Rising Star and Extra-Va-Vaganza

alizarine claws: Voting for Ali's Big Break?

alizarine claws: The Show Must Go On

alizarine claws: Bling Bling, I'm baaack!

alizarine claws: Burlesque glitter gradient

alizarine claws: Show it and Glow it! vs Mad as a Hatter


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm loving it!! Show it and Glow It!, Extra-va-ganza, Take the Stage and Tease-y-Does It may have a new mama!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 28, 2010)

^They are on transdesign. There's a set with 4 mini polishes, unfortunately none of the glitter nps is included. I am not feeling like buying any of the polishes, but I am also afraid that I will love them later and have to pay an awful lot of money later... have to stay strong lol!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Oct 2, 2010)

Here are more swatches for anyone interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI Burlesque: The Shimmers ~ The Nailphile

OPI Burlesque: The Glitters ~ The Nailphile

OPI Holiday 2010 Burlesque Collection Glitter Swatches & Review | All Lacquered Up

OPI Burlesque Collection for Holiday 2010 Swatches, Review & Comparisons | All Lacquered Up

btw, theres also a comparison to Bad Fairy.. theyre kinda similar, but not really dupes


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2010)

you know i have gone right off this collection now. the glitters dont do it for me because i hate that you really have to layer them on and then when you do they chip off really easily! and normal colours just seem a tad boring to me. money saved i guess!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you know i have gone right off this collection now. the glitters dont do it for me because i hate that you really have to layer them on and then when you do they chip off really easily! and normal colours just seem a tad boring to me. money saved i guess!_


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a few polishes from this collection this weekend.  Tease-y Does It, one of the non-glitter polishes, is absolutely gorgeous!  I love dark, vampy colors in the fall!  I also got Sparkle-licious and Show It and Glow it. They look pretty in the bottle, but I am sure they will be a PITA to remove.


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 11, 2010)

I ordered from TD a while ago and got 4 of the glitters. Sparkle-licious, Show it and Glow it, Glow up Already!, and Extravaganza. LOVE them. I am such a glitter chick. I'm regretting now buying the rest of them. I figured Bad Fairy was prettier than The Show Must Go On, but now I want that one as well.


----------



## spookafeller (Oct 23, 2010)

has anyone seen these at Sally's yet?  or know when they will be?


----------



## spookafeller (Oct 23, 2010)

wishingforsn0w said:


> btw, theres also a comparison to Bad Fairy.. theyre kinda similar, but not really dupes


	thank you thank you!!


----------



## Chikky (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm confused. Are these out? Have they been out for public consumption? There is only one store that sells OPI anywhere near me, and I was there today and they said they don't know when/if they're getting this. They said they've not had any word of when it was coming in.

  	I want these!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chikky said:


> I'm sorry, I'm confused. Are these out? Have they been out for public consumption? There is only one store that sells OPI anywhere near me, and I was there today and they said they don't know when/if they're getting this. They said they've not had any word of when it was coming in.
> 
> I want these!


  	transdesign are selling them and i got mine from an ebay seller for $7 each which is much better than the £10 i would have to pay in the uk!


----------



## Alty (Oct 30, 2010)

Uh! How much did you have to pay for shipping? I tried to order from transdesign once but shipping to europe was so expensive I just passed.


  	I received my polishes today: Aly's big break, sparkle-icious, bring on the bling, teas-y does it and simmer&shimmer.
  	I'm trying to decide which one to wear for tomorrow. None of these says "halloween" to me (the orange ones did, but I decided I had to pass since I never wear orange) but I want something crazy and "bling" on my nails. No costume so there's nothing to match.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 30, 2010)

I finally checked out this collection yesterday and was disappointed with the non-glittery part. Everything seems so muted and blah, like the included the shadows of the colours but not the originals. I did like the glittery part though. I only got Bring on the Bling coz though I love glittery polishes, I don't wear them enough to justify buying too many. And glitter is hard to remove


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 5, 2010)

There's some really beautiful colors, but I just can't seem to get really excited about this collection. Maybe I dread having to take all the glitter off?


----------



## Alty (Nov 5, 2010)

honestly, if these are like the alice in wonderland glitters (and they seem to be in the application), they will come right off your nails in a couple days. There's too much glitter and too little polish to stick it on the nail, so you just end up "loosing" your nail polish while doing something…it literally comes off in one piece.


----------



## hilaryrose (Nov 5, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> ^ or they have realised just how bad the re-action was after they made people take the pics down by threatening them so they made up the factthe pictures 'weren't theirs'. i really wouldn't be surprised by this because of the bad desisions they have been making recently.



 	Did anyone think that this happened because it's promotional for a movie? Maybe they didn't have the rights to release the images because it's owned by Screen Gems.


----------

